# Iconic



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

My superstars were laced up tight
And all the sinners were gathered in white
The pearly gates were opened up wide
And the lord must have seen me with his big red eyes
So I stepped out to the clouds
The holy father was getting down
And as I ordered a round of drinks
He said I got a little story tell me what you think
Moses used to sniff the lines
Noah used to rock the boat sometimes
Mary used to get undone
Jesus rode a harley davidson
All the angels were gathered around
Leather boots and lace night gowns
And one started to kiss my feet
She said the lord got a red light on at every street
My superstars were laced up tight
And all the sinners were gathered in white
The pearly gates were opened up wide
And the lord must have seen me with his big red eyes

 *Lyrics Ugly Kid Joe

 
fisheye, 3 shot HDR

.


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it just the HDR that gives your photos such a surreal quality (other than the fisheye approach)? It looks like infrared has something to do with it too.

Either way, I'm a huge fan of your stuff, and this is no different. Great shot.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nicely composed  I really like the perspective.  

It's been far too long since your last HDR post!


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 3, 2007)

Woodsac....all I have to say is WOW :hail: :hail: 

I love this shot. The HDR effect is amazing on it. 

I also like to ride, which makes the shot even more endearing to me!

The prose is pretty good as well.

Cheers


----------



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks you guys 



cigrainger said:


> Is it just the HDR that gives your photos such a surreal quality (other than the fisheye approach)? It looks like infrared has something to do with it too.
> 
> Either way, I'm a huge fan of your stuff, and this is no different. Great shot.


No IR here? Maybe it's the muted colors of the sky? That might kind of give you a sense of IR because the sky is on the dark side. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 3, 2007)

_"__Nice one james"

"Thank you David"_ 



Great shot Woods!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 3, 2007)

Ummmm... I hate you... I'm so jealous of your talent. Of course you are forcing my to put this one in the POTM thread, again . This is not the first time and I'm sure it's not going to be the last. I'm pretty much sure I will HAVE to  nominate any other picture you put in here.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't think of anything to say about this photo...so I just peed in my pants.


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I can't think of anything to say about this photo...so I just peed in my pants.



Ok, that was the most ridiculous comment I think I've ever seen on a photo, and I soooo needed that right now!  

Jake, a lot of your stuff does have a very surreal feel to it, and I can't put my finger on what it is exactly either.  To me, a lot of them don't look like photographs, but rather they look like CG or something.  I'm not saying that in a negative way though...I think your stuff rocks just like all the others above me do.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks again gang!

Hey...Mike...thanks


----------



## outlier (Apr 3, 2007)

Love it. My only criticism is the center bike, which is the focal point, is too distorted by the wide angle for my taste and the two bikes right above it make it look a bit cluttered. So, while I love the overall effect, when I start to look at the smaller details I get lost.   Still so far ahead of anything I could dream of doing.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the honest feedback, outlier.

I'll be the first to admit, my hdr/fisheye combo shots aren't for everyone. I guess they kind of have their own style? I've got a thing for distortion right now, so I never leave the house without the fisheye in the bag.

I tried the same shot with a standard wide angle, without distortion. Junked em right away. Just didn't work for me. But again, it's a preference thing. Thanks again


----------



## coastietech (Apr 3, 2007)

Pardon my thread drift but what exactly is HDR and how does one accomplish this feat?


----------



## chris82 (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy mother of jesus...thats all I have to say.


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow. This is an amazing shot. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## droyz2000 (Apr 3, 2007)

Every time I see your photos, I am amazed. Beautiful, simple beautiful.


----------



## chris82 (Apr 3, 2007)

how`d you do it,please share


----------



## Mohain (Apr 4, 2007)

Great shot woody :thumbup:


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 4, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Thanks you guys
> 
> 
> No IR here? Maybe it's the muted colors of the sky? That might kind of give you a sense of IR because the sky is on the dark side. Thanks for the feedback.



That's probably exactly it -- it seems like all of your photos, or at least the ones I've seen, have a really dark sky. Is that just where you live or do you do something to make your skies look really cool like that?


----------



## woodsac (Apr 4, 2007)

More thanks everyone...appreciate it!!



coastietech said:


> Pardon my thread drift but what exactly is HDR and how does one accomplish this feat?


HDR = high dynamic range 
It's simply multiple exposures blended together to achieve a more complete tonal range. There are several threads here covering HDR, and tons of info on the web if you're interested.



chris82 said:


> how`d you do it,please share


No real secrets here  This is my favorite combo right now...hdr & fisheye. The colors were then selectively saturated/desaturated on different layers.



cigrainger said:


> That's probably exactly it -- it seems like all of your photos, or at least the ones I've seen, have a really dark sky. Is that just where you live or do you do something to make your skies look really cool like that?


It's both. I live at the base of the Sierra's in California. So a lot of my shots are at high elevations. But with the HDR shots, I always play with the saturation and brightness of the sky. I like most of my HDR's to be pretty desaturated. It also lets me push the contrast when there is less saturation.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 5, 2007)

I look at your work and I say it cant possibly be a photograph. But it is. EFFING AMAZING. If it wasnt nominated already, Id nominate it... because this is awesome.

Oh great woodsac. Teach me your ways.


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 5, 2007)

:smileys: Wow... Wow..... let me seeing it again! WOOW
Fantastic HDR effect. The photo will be great even without HDR. 
Great JOb


----------



## mschris (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh wow.  You are a god.  :hail:

Can I be you when I grow up?


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 5, 2007)

You use photomatix?


----------



## zendianah (Apr 5, 2007)

Speechless......


----------



## woodsac (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks again guys.



deggimatt said:


> You use photomatix?


Yes, I'm using Photomatix. I find that it gives me more control than PS. But I still put every HDR through PS after it comes out of Photomatix.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2007)

:hail:  Wow. I too am speechless. Another stellar shot over which I pore over every detail.


----------



## neea (Apr 7, 2007)

This is more than just a FANTASTIC picture. It speaks of a whole lifestyle.
The long you look at it the more intriquing it becomes.
This one needs to go into my 'Other peoples great work that I could only _*dream*_ of emulating' album!


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy wow!!! amazing.


----------



## Thor06 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice! I love the color and comp, it looks GREAT!

I feel sorta stupid, but what is HDR?


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 7, 2007)

It means High dynamic range


----------

